
Traveling to all the railway stations in Great Britain [video] - CaliforniaKarl
http://allthestations.co.uk
======
tialaramex
There's a video Geoff did that's not part of All The Stations about how when
he was younger other people teased him for being a "train spotter" and he
later realised not just that being a "train spotter" isn't bad, but that's not
what he is, he does kinda like trains, but mostly as this series illustrated
Geoff is interested in the infrastructure like stations, the trains just run
on it.

~~~
konschubert
Can you link that video? I've seen much of his stuff but haven't come about
this one yet.

~~~
kostecki
I'm guessing it's this one [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALd-
ApLeIxQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALd-ApLeIxQ)

It's a beautiful video

~~~
tialaramex
Yup, that's what I was thinking of.

------
DanBC
This is a great series, and they manage to point out a lot of the oddities of
the UK rail system.

They also busted my myth that Gloucester station has the longest platform.
(It's pretty flipping long though.)

Geoff has a bunch of videos about the details of stations or ticket systems.

All tube stations have 15 floors:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBTvmrRGlbE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBTvmrRGlbE)

Heathrow to Upminster for £1.50:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twtw5Xi4Neg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twtw5Xi4Neg)

Oyster Oddities, are you paying too much?:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sbZ6kQHuiA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sbZ6kQHuiA)

------
mnw21cam
> "I don't understand how we can still be in England."

That would be because they were in Cornwall. Many locals (jokingly or
optimistically) say that Cornwall is not in England.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornwall#Cornish_national_iden...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornwall#Cornish_national_identity)

------
jgrahamc
Sort of related: I gave a talk about calculating the distance between all the
railway stations in Britain in the 1950s using an early computer:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2012/10/the-great-railway-caper-big-
data...](http://blog.jgc.org/2012/10/the-great-railway-caper-big-data-
in-1955.html)

------
m-app
A bit related: just last weekend I learned about [0] a YouTube channel that
shows railroad crossing in (mainly) The Netherlands:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/SAjustusSA](https://www.youtube.com/user/SAjustusSA)

The most viewed video has 16M views which seems spectacular and at the same
time totally logical to me:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rTJjIsKTa0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rTJjIsKTa0)

[0]: Thanks, Dutch Vice: [https://www.vice.com/nl/article/xw55yn/een-
youtubekanaal-vol...](https://www.vice.com/nl/article/xw55yn/een-
youtubekanaal-vol-spoorwegovergangen-is-precies-zo-dope-als-het-klinkt)

~~~
advertising
Wait why does this video have 16mm views for a train crossing??

------
PuffinBlue
Sadly they don't actually show every single station in the videos, but it's
still a great series to watch nonetheless!

------
CodeSheikh
What about Northern Ireland?

~~~
mkingston
You're confusing Great Britain and the United Kingdom.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Kingdom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Kingdom)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Britain](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Britain)

